# Lexi went to Doggie Day Care Yesterday



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I was going to post this yesterday but forgot. The place were we are taking the puppy gym class started a new doggie day care. This one is just for toy breeds. I decided to give it a try. They only take 10 dogs or so at a time. It is only for 1 day a week and you don't have to come every week. They want to know in advance if you are coming because if you aren't they will off the spot that day to someone on the waiting list. I lucked out I was one of the people who asked them about it before it was announced so I got a spot. 

The thing I like is that it is structured. When you drop off the dogs they put them in crates until everyone is there. After that it is play time. They have some of the puppy size agility equipment set up (they rotate it every week so there is always new stuff). At lunch time there is a 1 hour "nap" time and then they play again. The only thing I don't like is that pick up is 4-5PM. I'm not supposed to get off until 5PM. Luckily it is only 5 minutes from work so I just come in 15 minutes earily and then I can leave 15 minutes early (I have a really nice boss). Oh, and they take the dogs out for potty breaks every couple hours.

Lexi had a blast. She didn't even notice when I left after dropping her off. Normally she doesn't leave my side. I stopped in at lunch and she saw me but just sat there looking at me. Normally she would be going nuts trying to get to me. When I picked her up at 5PM it took her a minute to figure out I was there. She was so busy playing still. She fell asleep in the car on the way home. Once we got home she fell asleep again. Everytime I went to a different room she would follow and then lay on the floor and go to sleep. Poor baby!







I guess she had a fun time!

Sorry this is so long.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

That sounds like a great place. I have to do some research to see if they have something like that here in Miami.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Starting Nov 1 I have to start working longer hours (possilbly 10 hour days, 6 days a week







). I really didn't want to leave Lexi in her crate for that long (she doesn't do well when left in a room with access to her crate (see evidence here). Plus it is during winter and she won't be able to play outside as much. If it was any other time of the year I wouldn't be as worried because I could take her outside to play when I was home. So I wanted to find somewhere I could send her to 1 or 2 days a week.

When I heard about this one I decided to try it. Very happy I did! It is a couple of bucks more than the other day cares in the area but I like that it is only toy breeds and that it is a small group.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I think it's sooooo cute. They way you descripe her is just like a child







.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Haha! What can I say? She's spoiled.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Sounds like she really likes it there...







Maybe she needs a playmate...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I've been thinking of getting another puppy. First I need to pay off one of my credit cards (







) and then save up enough many for the dog plus some of the first vet bills. So may be next year or the year after.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

It sounds like Lexi had a lot of fun  

I wish I could dosomething like that for the girls.. but here in the bay area is so expensive <_<


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

In Des Moines it is $15 per dog per day at this place but the other 2 day cares are $12 and they have a half day rate of $6.

If it was anymore than $15 I probably wouldn't do it. As it is I think she will only go twice a month, maybe 3 times. With the holidays I don't think she would need to go every week.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

thats great the daycare sounds really nice
i took maxi if you remember a few months ago he appeared to have a good time
its just to far away from where i am even though they do pick up and drop off i am not comfortable having them pick up maxi and take him in a van
he would get too upset but i definetly reccomend it
i have a dog walker that takes maxi out whe i am at work


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, that sounds like so much fun for Lexi. I think Pico would love something like that. I never thought to look for doggy day care for him because my husband or I are almost always home and he is never left for more than a couple of hours. But he needs a playmate and I can't afford one right now so Doggy Day Care might be the solution.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Hmmm....sounds like a great idea. Doggie Day Care runs a bit more here, but I am sure it is well worth the price. How old does your pup need to be to go to day care? And I am assuming, like human day care, the dogs must be potty trained?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I would say definitly not before she has had all her shots. I know some training classes will except dogs as young as 8 weeks. I would not recommend this.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

can you take pics of where lexi goes for day care? that'd be awesome to see. 

thanks
cathy


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I might leave my camera at the day care and ask them to take pictures. I'll post some pics as soon as I get them. I did take 1 last week at puppy gym (same room as day care). 










They set up some of the equiptment and let the dogs play with them. Lexi is to the point where she will most of the stuff by herself.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

wow ! nice photo !!

i was wondering, where can u buy one of those tunnels ??
i want to buy one for jongee so she can play at home...

can i buy one ??


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I was thinking of getting some and found this website: Affordable Agility Equitpment


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I wish I had more room at my apartment. I would love to get Lexi a tunnel.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

oooooo !!

wow ! this is so cool too !!!

i think im gonna order one today

but...i only have space in my studio (its a living room but changed it to a studio space so we can work here) i hope it will fit !!!!

thank you so much Lexi's mom !!







everybody is so helpful here !!

ps..do i need to train Jong-ee how to use it?? or will she just have fun with it right away?? :wacko: jongee has never seen a tunnel before


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I really liked the Tiny Tunnel on the site. That is the one I was thinking of getting. It is small (takes up less room) plus it is only $25.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Just out of curiosity, does anyone know if the tunnels and shutes would be weather (rain) proof? I was just wishing I had a house with a backyard that I could set stuff like that up in. That got me wondering if they would be weather proof.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i just bought the Tiny Tunnel !!! the total was $64.50, i bought 2 tunnels and the connector..

Thank you Lexi's mom ! i didnt even know there was a tiny tunnel for smaller dogs

i think they should be weather proof..they r for outside so i guess they are rain proof..im not sure tho.. :wacko:


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Mee, I have a suggestion on how to introduce the tunnel. Start with one tunnel, only have it spread so that it is 2-3 long. Have someone hold the dog on the one side and go to the other and call your dog, when it comes give lots of praise and treats. If the dog is afraid make the tunnel shorted. As your dog get use to it you can increase the length. I would wit on using the connector attached to the tunnel. You can introduce the connect by itself and once the dog is used to it attach it to one tunnel. If the dog is afraid of it I would unconnect it. The import thing is to set your dog up to ALWAYS succeed. If it becomes frightened then make the task easier. If the dog gets "stuck" in the tunnel you need to remain positive. Don't let the dog get scared. Keep calling it and sound happy and positive. If you need any other advice or have questions let me know.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Oct 15 2004, 12:47 PM
> *Mee, I have a suggestion on how to introduce the tunnel.  Start with one tunnel, only have it spread so that it is 2-3 long.  Have someone hold the dog on the one side and go to the other and call your dog, when it comes give lots of praise and treats.  If the dog is afraid make the tunnel shorted.  As your dog get use to it you can increase the length.  I would wit on using the connector attached to the tunnel.  You can introduce the connect by itself and once the dog is used to it attach it to one tunnel. If the dog is afraid of it I would unconnect it.  The import thing is to set your dog up to ALWAYS succeed.  If it becomes frightened then make the task easier.  If the dog gets "stuck" in the tunnel you need to remain positive.  Don't let the dog get scared.  Keep calling it and sound happy and positive.  If you need any other advice or have questions let me know.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=12018*


[/QUOTE]

:lol: :lol:    
thank you so much !!!!! for the advise !!! thank you ~!~
yes i will absolutely keep u updated when i receive the tunnel ~ :lol:


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I want a tunnel too! My babies would have fun with it. I think Tlunn's idea is a good one. You can also put her in there and raise it up from one side so she has no choice but to go out on the other....HAHAH jk They'll be scared if you do that LOL.

I'm not gonna get anything anytime soon. We just got our fence put up for the back yard so as soon as spring comes along, I'll have to get a doggie playground for them


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Oct 16 2004, 12:43 AM
> *I want a tunnel too!  My babies would have fun with it.  I think Tlunn's idea is a good one.  You can also put her in there and raise it up from one side so she has no choice but to go out on the other....HAHAH jk  They'll be scared if you do that LOL.
> 
> I'm not gonna get anything anytime soon.  We just got our fence put up for the back yard so as soon as spring comes along, I'll have to get a doggie playground for them
> ...


[/QUOTE]

ur so lucky !! :lol:


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

What was my idea? LOL









That daycare place looks SO fun!
If I got a tunnel...the cats would sleep/hide in it. I had one for my kids when they were little...but it still might be fun.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Oct 16 2004, 06:00 AM
> *What was my idea? LOL
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


HAHAHAH







I meant Lexi's idea. I occasionally get dyslexia or something...that's my excuse and I'm sticking with it!


----------

